# T-Mac says 5% of NBA players are gay!?!?!



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

Hey im not a magic/tmac fan but i just came across this and i thought i should post it...

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...p13,0,6913596.story?coll=orl-sports-headlines


so what do u guys think about that?


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

He's probably right. I don't get what the big deal is. If you take a large group of people, you can guarantee some of them are gay. There are just some very ignorant people, that think all male athletes much be very masuline, and think none of them would ever be gay. There have gotta be some that are efemininate and not gay, ones that are gay and not efeminate,a nd soem that are efeminate and gay. It's just that the super-macho americna culture scares them from being their true selves.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TOballer</b>!
> Hey im not a magic/tmac fan but i just came across this and i thought i should post it...
> 
> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...p13,0,6913596.story?coll=orl-sports-headlines
> ...



I think that the inherent topic of this thread has no bearing on the NBA. Closed.:upset:


----------

